# peacock?



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks to be Melanochromis joanjohnsonae


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

It doesn't look like a Peacock Cichlid to me.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Any chance at a better, lighter picture?

It does appear to be a type of peacock but it's to difficult to tell from that picture.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

nimboman said:


> Looks to be Melanochromis joanjohnsonae


Think Nimboman is right about it being that Mbuna.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

noki said:


> Think Nimboman is right about it being that Mbuna.


Blue head, yellow body... am I the only one that sees that? :-?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

no it is blue if you see the glare off his scales it shows to be a blue and the body not yellow but a hint of yellow also with the tail with a hint of black line to it..


----------



## Cobotis (Mar 3, 2004)

Melanochromis joanjohnsonae....

minus the over exposure and cyan(or whatever they call it)


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

That red anal fin looks like it's part "Taiwan Reef" but the head is totally wrong.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Joea said:


> Blue head, yellow body... am I the only one that sees that? :-?


i see the blue head but more of a redish hint to the body..


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Better pic, but this could be a victorian.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

noki said:


> nimboman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to be Melanochromis joanjohnsonae
> ...


X3


----------

